# L'Echo des Savanes... Page 46.



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

[...]


----------



## Pierrou (9 Février 2005)




----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez le smileur a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> 
> :rose: :rose:
> ...




Faut que t'arretes les smiley roberto  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)




----------



## poildep (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dans le sommaire du numéro de février qui vient de paraître, il y a Wolinsky, Vuillemin,... et puis... _bon sang._
> 
> :rose: :rose:
> :king:
> Argh.


Je cours l'acheter demain !  :love: _mais chuis un peu jaloux quand-même_


----------



## Pierrou (9 Février 2005)

Pourriez vous m'expliquer de quoi il retourne?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comme on a coutume de dire : _tout est dans le titre !_
> 
> :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Première planche d'une longue série, j'en suis sur !         :love:


----------



## poildep (9 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pourriez vous m'expliquer de quoi il retourne?


 fais des recherches


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pourriez vous m'expliquer de quoi il retourne?



Y a sé peti mikés dans l'Echo des Savanes ! Toi y'en a compris ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pourriez vous m'expliquer de quoi il retourne?


Alors, nioube* : roberto est à la page 46 d'un mag' super chaud pour la sortie de sa BD. Mate sa signature.

*Bien fait fallait pas me lécher le cul dans l'autre sujet


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pourriez vous m'expliquer de quoi il retourne?




 :rateau:  dépêche toi d'aller acheter l'Écho des SAvannes...  banane...  

Notre Ami Robrto Vendez nous fait l'article... dans ce mensuel     :style:


Et dire que bientôt on le verra en * Guest Star * à la ©Flaque de chez moi...   nananèèère.


----------



## Pierrou (9 Février 2005)

Tu préferes d'autres parties SM ?  ( bon blague à part j'avais plus ou moins compris, mais je voulais etre sur )


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

Put**!!!!
Champion gaston.....
en tout cas , tu le merites ....

Demain je vais aller l'acheter!



ps:quand je te disais que j'etais pas le plus apte a juger gnagnagna......je suis content pour toi que ce qui le sont l'ai bien fait!


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

Je vois ça d'ici « Je remerci Sonny B. sans les encouragements duquel je me serai spécialisé dans le tatouage sur sein de sosies de Monica B. » 

 mec, je vais monter un manège rien que pour pouvoir t'y donner rendez-vous :love: _en tout bien tout honneur  _


----------



## mado (9 Février 2005)

Ils vont halluciner l'Echo sur ce numéro  ...
Et pouvoir surtaxer leur page de pub pour Apple 

Comme quoi la diffusion de la culture, au sens large, sur le net...

Je suis ravie pour toi Vincent. 
Et, puis y'a une Fnac (le Virgin c'est plus près de chez moi  ) à Montpellier !
Et des bars sympas..
:love:


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dans le sommaire du numéro de février qui vient de paraître, il y a Wolinsky, Vuillemin,... et puis... _bon sang._



Vouaaa ! 
Félicitations !!!


:love:


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors, nioube*



Champion du monde :love: 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *Bien fait fallait pas me lécher le cul dans l'autre sujet



D'autant que j'ai déjà le nez dans ses ® ...  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah mince.
> :hein:
> Tu crois que je me suis trompé de reconversion, dis ???
> 
> ...



Pour la reconversion, toi qu'aime bien planer, essaie l'aviation, c'est pas incompatible avec le dessin 






   :love:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Février 2005)

Bon ben maintenant que je sais de quoi il retourne :
SINCERES FÉLICITATIONS DE LA PART D'UN NIOUBE!    
( PS pour SM: je suis major quand meme  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> B( PS pour SM: je suis major quand meme  )



Encore une illustration de la justesse de la théorie de la relativité.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je sais pas si je vais m'en sortir vivant, moi, de ma tournée dans le sud..._



mais si et tu peux meme finir a Perpignan, on a une fnac toute neuve....et des bars bien tout vieux....


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Je voulais parler des hôtesses d'accueil accompagnatrices gâvées de Guronzan© _et autres coacheuses qui tournicotent pas._
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Ben mon colon ! Caisse ça va être quand tu vas sortir un album !


----------



## Pierrou (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon Major !
> :love:  :love:  :love:


Je t'en prie, va dessiner une fresque dans la salle de loisirs du régiment comme le fit ton prédécesseur Marcel Gotlib avant toi ! 
(authentique )


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2005)

Je vais enfin avoir une excuse pour acheter l'Echo !!  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Février 2005)

Jai été lire quelques unes de tes oeuvres sur ton site, Roberto..... EXCELLENT ! très drôle ( et pro mac ) tout ce que j'aime.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Je voulais parler des hôtesses d'accueil accompagnatrices gâvées de Guronzan© _et autres coacheuses qui tournicotent pas._
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



T'inquietes, on a ce qui faut sur place.....    
Et des pas farouches


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un collègue qui s'appelle Manara.
> Milo Manara.
> _Oui je sais c'est bizarre comme prénom._



Et donc, tes dessins à toi, y sont pas venus de Milo !     

'tain, les bras m'en tombent ! :king:  :king:


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Bon ça ira comme ça,


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> ...



Un peu léger, mais bon ...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Février 2005)

C'est autobiographique ou pas ?


----------



## Pierrou (9 Février 2005)

J'ai lu tout ce qu'il y avait sur ton site et j'ai fait tourner le lien, mes copains adorent !


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2005)

Longtemps que je n'ai pas acheté L'Echo des Savanes
que parfois j'avais tendance à qualifier d'Echo des savates !!!    

Demain matin direction la Maison de la Presse qui
d'une certaine façon porte un nom inadapté. Car c'est
une sorte de caverne où règnent deux cancrelats
particulièrement ramollis par toute une vie d'inactivité
et qui semblent attendre on ne sait quoi mais surtout
pas le client.

Trouverai-je la page 46 dans ce croulant fouillis d'emballages
en plastique crissant désagréablement sous les doigts et
à travers lesquels on découvre avec effroi les horreurs
commises par les réducteurs de têtes : figurines de soldats,
poupées, oiseaux, voitures de pompiers, locomotives,... ?

 La page 46 sera comme un soleil   

Roberto : merde !


----------



## Yip (9 Février 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais enfin avoir une excuse pour acheter l'Echo !!  :love:





+1   


BRAVO  Roberto ! J'ai hâte de voir ça   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

Chapi Chapo Roberto!


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comme on a coutume de dire : _tout est dans le titre !_
> 
> :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Félicitations Roberto !      :love: 

Vivement la BD !


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Je peux même pas dire que t'as couché avec Choron pour en arriver là...  

Alors, ben ça doit être mérité, perso j'aime pas mais bon...           

Je plaisante, tu es aussi drôle que jacques Faizant je te l'ai déjà dit.

Bises.


----------



## Nexka (10 Février 2005)

Bravo!!!    

Je vais l'acheter de ce pas tient!!!  :love:  :love: 

Ca se vend dans tout les points presse???


----------



## Nexka (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais à condition que... _Dis tu es majeure ?_
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:



Rhoooo   Parce que c'est une revue pour adultes  :mouais: 

A bah bravo!!  :hein: J'espere que le buraliste n'est pas un parent d'élève


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

BRAVO, Roberto.....

Le début d'une consécration méritée? On n'sait pas, en tous cas félicitations chaudes et sincères

  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

oublie pas ma fnac a moi  :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2005)

Felicitations Rob'

Je cours l'acheter ce soir.


PS : Perso j'suis plus fluide glacial comme canard moi... Tu veux pas etre diffusé dans fluide plutot ??


----------



## joanes (10 Février 2005)

Roberto, Roberto, Roberto


----------



## Nexka (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je vous précise un truc.
> Ce qui parait dans l'Echo a été réduit, pour qu'il y ait deux histoires.
> 
> Ceux et celles que j'ai vu au Flasatf... Falfa... au bar à bières de la rue Montparnasse ont vu ce que sera l'album : *deux cases par page*, et donc de grandes z'images.
> ...




Oui oui c'est ça fait le malin en begayant sur le nom du pub  :mouais:  :mouais: Mais n'oublie pas que c'est toi qui l'a choisit le bar!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez j'me la pète grâve  a dit:


> ... Dans le sommaire du numéro de février qui vient de paraître, il y a Wolinsky, Vuillemin,... et puis... _bon sang...._




*Ah bin quand même !!!!!!!!!!!!*


  


Depuis le temps que l'on attendait que tu sortes, enfin, de l'underground *...


_*Se dit d'une personne utilisant un ordinateur que seul 3% de la population manipule , dessinant, avec la "rapidité" d'une tortue se livrant à un duel acharné contre un lièvre , un "net-comix" lu par 5% de la population d'un site dédié à la machine dont au sujet de laquelle il est question ci-dessus.... _


Bravo ROBERTO !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Hé Spyro ?
> Falstaff._


Ah le Faltruc c'était bien, un bon souvenir, surtout à cause des gens qui étaient là bien sûr, que je rencontrais alors pour la première (et unique pour certains) fois et que je salue au passage   :love:


----------



## Nexka (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je peux même pas dire que t'as couché avec Choron pour en arriver là...



Ah bon c'est du professeur Choron l'echo des savannes???  :rateau: 

Cool   Ca va me rappeler la foi où vers 9 - 10 ans j'étais monté dans le grenier de chez mes grands parents, chercher des épisodes du "club des cinq" dans la bibliothéque rose.  :love:  :love: 
Et que je suis tombée sur la collection d'Hara Kiri de mon papa. MDR  Je me souviens d'un roman photo où une agence de manequins voulait faire passer un gars pour une fille (parce qu'ils avaient plus de filles dans leur agence :mouais: )... Donc ils avaient attaché la quequette du gars avec de la ficelle, et quelqu'un la tirait en arriére pour que bon vous voyez quoi....   Sauf que ça leur posait un probléme parce que un bout de la ficelle pendait...  :rateau:   :hein: Et là un des gars fait "c'est pas grave, on a qu'a dire que c'est son tampax".    
A ce moment je me suis arrétée de lire, et suis allée voir ma grand mère pour lui demander ce que c'était qu'un tampax    ... En lui tendant la revue...   
Bah j'ai jamais sut la fin de l'histoire      

J'ai du me contenter du club des cinq...


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ...suis allée voir ma grand mère pour lui demander ce que c'était qu'un tampax    ...... Bah j'ai jamais sut la fin de l'histoire....




Euh.... Tu veux un lien ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> _*Se dit d'une personne utilisant un ordinateur que seul 3% de la population manipule , dessinant, avec la "rapidité" d'une tortue se livrant à un duel acharné contre un lièvre , un "net-comix" lu par 5% de la population d'un site dédié à la machine dont au sujet de laquelle il est question ci-dessus.... _


 
Je pense que si 5% de la population lisait ses BD, il serait content le Roberto...


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ta technique de drague me laisse rêveur.


Ahlalalalala tu vois toujours ce qu'il ne faut pas derrière mes paroles !
_Et surtout quand tu le vois tu le dis, et ça fiche tout par terre :rateau: _


----------



## Nexka (10 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... Tu veux un lien ?



Ah oui si t'as la fin je veux bien  ;D


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2005)

Dans le coup de savate à partir de la page 46
on a bien un rayon de soleil. C'est confirmé.
   

Pour la maison de passe, un seul mot de passe : bordel


----------



## Talchan (11 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comme on a coutume de dire : _tout est dans le titre !_
> 
> :love: :love:
> 
> ...


Félicitation, ça fait plaisir de te lire sur papier et quel papier !! 
Au fait c'est quoi le nom du gros lapin jaune de Carlito ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

bravo Roberto.
Super.
Je passe à la Fnac ce weekend et j'achète aussi la BD en vrai


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je passe à la Fnac ce weekend et j'achète aussi la BD en vrai


Celle qu'est pas encore sortie ?  :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2005)

A y est!! Je l'ai acheté    :love:    (la revue, pas la BD)   

Ya même une photo de Roberto de quand il est venu à Paris, avec sa belle chemise  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Celle qu'est pas encore sortie ?  :mouais:



si si, elle est sortie, mais pas à la FNAC, à la FLAQUE ©


----------



## Gabi (11 Février 2005)

Un scan de la page ?


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Y a même une photo de Roberto de quand il est venu à Paris, avec sa belle chemise  :love:  :love:


Et il a pas voulu une des miennes  
(De photos, pas de chemise).


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non non : *le 15 avril !!*
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Y doivent l'avoir en avant première *A LA ©FLAQUE ®Trade Mark, modèle dépose par Vincent*, encore un peu fatigué ?    :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Février 2005)

T'es allé sur flaque.plouf ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci Talchan, c'est également un plaisir de te lire !
> :rose:
> 
> 
> ...




SCOOP ! Chouette, Roberto va nous refaire une autre BD    :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2005)

Voilà, j'ai acheté mon exemplaire de _L'Echo des Savanes_.   :love:   

Bravo Rob'!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'ai acheté mon exemplaire de _L'Echo des Savanes_.   :love:
> 
> Bravo Rob'!


T'as un scan ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as un scan ?



Tu le veux vraiment?


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Chuis passé à un reulé hache en passant à la gare, et ils avaient que celui de janvier


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comme on a coutume de dire : _tout est dans le titre !_
> 
> :love: :love:
> 
> ...



je l'ai toujours pas achetter  il est comment le strip-tease des copines de ce mois si ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comme on a coutume de dire : _tout est dans le titre !_
> 
> :love: :love:
> 
> ...


 Comme on dit de par chez nous, Proficiaat Roberto  :style:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai toujours pas achetter  il est comment le strip-tease des copines de ce mois si ?



Bah en fait, je lâche le morceau...  C'est Roberto qui fait la copine ce mois-ci.


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah en fait, je lâche le morceau...  C'est Roberto qui fait la copine ce mois-ci.



oula ! :affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah en fait, je lâche le morceau...  C'est Roberto qui fait la copine ce mois-ci.



Ca fait donc 2 raisons d'acheter l'écho...     

+1 donc... dés demain 
(Roberto, faudra demander un petit pourcentage pour l'augmentation sensible du nombre d'exemplaires vendus en février... 
  )


----------



## bebert (14 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dans le sommaire du numéro de février qui vient de paraître, il y a Wolinsky, Vuillemin,... et puis... _bon sang._




Félicitations Roberto ! Je cours zieuter ça...
 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ben non, ça fait partie du _Full Pack_ du départ...



Note, si ils t'offrent un jet privé, comme Apple à Steve, ça le fait pas de les chipoter sur les honoraires !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _... Et les z'hôtesses ??_
> :rose:



t'as été sage ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh...
> _Y a un rapport, en fait ??_
> :mouais:
> 
> :rose:



Ben, oui, si t'as été sage, t'as droit à Natacha hotesse de l'air (celle qui bosse avec ton confrère François Walthéry), sinon, c'est Jacques Dutronc (toute ma viiiiiiie j'ai rêvé d'être une Hôooooootesse de l'air ...)


----------



## mado (14 Février 2005)

Dis Roberto ?  
Ils disent du mal de Madonna dans l'écho...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Roberto ?
> Ils disent du mal de Madonna dans l'écho...



Meu nan, pas toi, l'autre, celle qui t'imites !


----------



## SeraphinLampion (15 Février 2005)

ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas eu atant de plaisir à lire de la bd


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2005)

SeraphinLampion a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas eu atant de plaisir à lire de la bd



Vous ici, ils auraient donc des Mac, aux Assurances Mondass ?


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Bravo bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je viens de l'acheter. C'est déjà lu mais en papier c'est encore mieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il débarque pas chez moi avec sa p'tite famille...
> 
> :love:



Ben, il à dit qu'il ne venait pas, il ne veut pas t'occasionner plus de dérangement, déjà que t'as Abdallah et son émir de père qui débarquent demain avec le señor De Oliveira !


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?
j'attends l'album, c'est quand l'album ?

hein, dis.
(parce l'echo... heu à part le strip tease des copines  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
Moi aussi ca m'interresse......
 

curieux votre systeme de post......


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2005)

_Lacroix
Roberto et Pepita
Albin Michel Bd
Votre e-mail ou votre nom*:
Elene.B    

Oui je souhaite que mon e-mail soit affiché avec mon commentaire.  *OUI *

Mon e-mail ou votre ville et votre pays*: 
Avignon France sur le pont on va danser...    avec Roberto... 

Ma note : 
dix sur dix

Mon impression en quelques mots*:
sublimme sublimme... je vous raconte pas... 

Mon commentaire*:
une histoire cemme je les aime... tout en couleur et en delire. Sex pistols, pixels et MAc des adorateurs de la POmme... Vous allez etre dingue d'eux... :love:


Nous vous remercions d'avoir participé à la vie de Fnac.com en nous faisant part de vos impressions. Nous vous invitons à utiliser à nouveau le service Votre Critique pour tout produit qui vous aura particulièrement marqué. 
Nous vous rappelons qu'il faut que vous validiez votre commentaire en bas de page pour qu'il parvienne à notre rédaction en vue d'une publication  sur Fnac.com. _


*Bon là j'ai trouvé de quoi satisfaire votre attente...  *


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dès que j'ai la date de sortie, j' te dis ça. Promis.
> Dès que j'ai la date de sortie, j' te dis ça. Promis.
> Dès que j'ai la date de sortie, j' te dis ça. Promis.
> Dès que j'ai la date de sortie, j' te dis ça. Promis.
> ...


 d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
:love:


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
> d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
> d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
> d'après la flaque : Date de sortie : 15 avril 2005
> ...



ben tu vois... 
ben tu vois... 
ben tu vois... 
ben tu vois... 
ben tu vois... 
ben tu vois... 
ben tu vois... 
ben tu vois... 


:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben tu vois...
> ben tu vois...
> ben tu vois...
> ben tu vois...
> ...



vous partez en brioche...
vous partez en brioche...
vous partez en brioche...
vous partez en brioche...
vous partez en brioche...
vous partez en brioche...
vous partez en brioche...
vous partez en brioche...
vous partez en brioche...
vous partez en brioche...
vous partez en brioche...


mais merci quand meme pour la date de sortie.....et encore bravo Roberto...(a force, il va avoir de ces chevilles.....    )


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2005)

à poil !


----------



## macelene (16 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à poil !



chiche...!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Heeeu...
> _S'il s'agit de moi, je te préviens : je ne vais *pas au delà du topless*, avec ou sans balconnet à agrumes..._
> 
> ...




Ha ben, en parlant de ça, il y avait ce truc collé entre 2 pages du magazine en question !?
C'est quoi excatement ? moi je suis pas très VPC....


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

Tiens, au fait, Rob, votre voiture, à toi et Pépita, je me gourre pas, c'est bien la rarissime Renault 7 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

Vouais, c'est bien ça, la R5 première manière, retouchée à la sauce hidalgo (ça lui donne du coffre ) :


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

J'ai enfin dégotté ce magazine ! J'ai été étonné par le dessin qui me paraît mons épais que sur le web. 
Comme tous j'attends que le site de la Fnac se débride pour acheter l'album !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, au fait, Rob, votre voiture, à toi et Pépita, je me gourre pas, c'est bien la rarissime Renault 7 ?



Et oui!
mais rarissime en France....
tu vas faire un tour en Espagne (ou en Italie) y en a partout...
enfin, de moins en moins puisque ils les changent pour des clio berline.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce premier dessin, je l'ai fait de mémoire, les spécialistes m'ont aussitôt alpagué quand l'épisode a été en ligne, genre : _"Comment se fait-ce qu'il y ait les plaques de bas de porte et le rétro "GTL", c'est impossible, gnagnagna !"_, :mouais: et il m'ont envoyé toutes les photos des Renault 7 du web...
> 
> 
> 
> Alors pour le dessin suivant, j'ai fait plus mieux gaffe aux détails !



Ben, et la license artistique alors, si maintenant on conteste à l'artiste le droit d'interprêter son sujet ... :mouais: 

Moi, je l'avais remarqué aussi, mais je l'avais mis sur le compte de ce qui précède, c'est pas dans la revue technique que tu dessines, te biles pas, les chipoteurs aboient, mais la renommée passe, et t'arrive dessus à grands pas.     

EDIT : j'aime bien l'immat aussi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, et la license artistique alors, si maintenant on conteste à l'artiste le droit d'interprêter son sujet ... :mouais:
> 
> Moi, je l'avais remarqué aussi, mais je l'avais mis sur le compte de ce qui précède, c'est pas dans la revue technique que tu dessines, te biles pas, les chipoteurs aboient, mais la renommée passe, et t'arrive dessus à grands pas.









Euh, beh môa j'aurais bien aimé une simca 1000      


Xxxcellent quoi qu'il en soit M'sieur Vendez


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2005)

J'ai pas dit "l'arreuh nommé", pis lui, ça doit être l'arbitre, y met un carton jaune là !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Là je vous offre une pause rafraichissante, je me fais *un café catégorie dragster* _et puis je vous annonce un truc._
> Officiel et tout.
> D'abord la pause.
> :love: :love:




elle est pas encore finie la pause?   

on passse a l'etape suivante !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ah oui !*
> 
> Bon, j'ai eu une info tout ce qu'il y a de plus officiel :
> *C'est en vente à partir du 5 avril 2004.*
> Disponible.





bon bon oki

je ira depenser mes derniers sous a la fnacala !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Tes derniers ?*
> J'en suis très honoré...
> 
> ...




haaa non, je me remarie pas une troisieme fois!!!

sa va pas non !!!!


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ah oui !*
> 
> 
> Bon, j'ai eu une info tout ce qu'il y a de plus officiel :
> ...




En *Avril* ne te découvre pas d'un fil...    en *MAi* fait ce qu'il te plaît...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Février 2005)

Chouette on va bientôt pouvoir ouvrir un thread "J'ai touché Roberto" :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chouette on va bientôt pouvoir ouvrir un thread "J'ai touché Roberto" :love:



Tu veux pas commencer avec Roberta?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas commencer avec Roberta?





hulaaaaa le povre !!!!     


trop de travail !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> trop de travail !!!!!



SM n'est pas du genre à reculer devant la tâche, c'est un travailleur hardi.  Les grands chantiers, ça le connaît et il aime ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2005)

J'avais lu "j'ai couché avec Roberto", j'ai eu peur


----------



## supermoquette (18 Février 2005)

Hola c'est pas un forum technique ici


----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hola c'est pas un forum technique ici



:affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hola c'est pas un forum technique ici



caisse tu nique ?


----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hola c'est pas un forum technique ici



alors que l'echo des bananes si ! :rateau:


----------



## Yip (18 Février 2005)

Roberto !     

Vivement le 5 avril   


PS : Ça fait quoi de "se voir" dans une revue aussi connue ?


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ce mois-ci, c'est *PAGES 52 à 57 !*


Oui MAIS q'est quoi ce bordel ???

Page 46   ou page 52  ?????????

La 46 n'est pas réservée ?????????

Ah L'Echo des Bananes  !!!!!!!!!


----------

